# I.D./RHOM



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Purchased from Ash at Pet Station. Labeled Diamond Rhom. You make the call. 4.5 inches. Rumors going round about Ash selling Compressus as Rhoms..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a compressus based on the barring in those pics.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

It's alittle hard to tell. I think it's a comp, because it has elongated dot's on it's upper lateral line. The dot's on the lower half, are not as small as it normally is. But, your fish has the humeral spot and red on the gill plate, like a comp. But, comp's usually have a higher back and a pointy nose. So, I think comp still but it could be something else, too.
ps. I'm sending you 2 pic's of blue flame's comp. He at first thought it was a black p, because he was told that. And, I'm pretty sure he said that he got the p from Ash.
ty g for the pic
ty frank OPEFE


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Pedro is calling this a Blue Diamond. Looks alot like the Compressus style head people have been labeling many fish on here. Are they just impossible to I.D. at this age? And are many people jumping the gun on the Compressus label?








Compared to....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BLACKFISH said:


> Pedro is calling this a Blue Diamond. Looks alot like the Compressus style head people have been labeling many fish on here. Are they just impossible to I.D. at this age? And are many people jumping the gun on the Compressus label?
> View attachment 186595


Rhom. You have to look at all the features of the fish to try to determine most likely ID, and the younger they are the harder it is. This fish is much thicker in the body (not compressed), lacks the barring seen in the other pic and the eye, jaw, tail, and anal fin all suggest rhom.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I would agree that it is hard to properly ID a juvi p. Your fish does have similar characteristic's as a comp, but now that I see better, he may not be. He is a nice looking p,I would keep him and enjoy him.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs.


----------

